# resources for ep.



## kneedleknees (Nov 3, 2014)

so this has absolutely fucking nothing to do with anything on this site, but Im starting to write an ep about werewolves and wolves. needing some resources, old folk stories, fairy tales, short stories, articles, etc. starting writing 2 songs, looking at ending up with about 5-8. totally random, yeah, bu any help is appreciated.


----------

